# Need help! Dire questions inside (con related)



## TehMasta23 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd like to hit FWA this year, but there are several problems:
1) No transportation to and from. With no license, and no one willing to drive me, getting to Atlanta will become a real journey, considering I live in Columbus.
2) I'd like to get a tail and ears. Now I know someone (slightly) local who'll set me up, but I'm kinda broke at the moment, and the maker doesn't have a price for me yet. They also live a bit away from me and I can't exactly have things shipped to my home address.
3) I don't know anyone who'd want to go with me. I've always heard cons are better with friends, but none of my friends would want to go with me. (They aren't furries, and would probably turn me down.)

All considered, what should I do?
(Forgive me if this is in the wrong section. I thought that since it pertained to cons, that it'd fit...)


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

TehMasta23 said:


> I live in Columbus.



where the fuq is that.


----------



## TehMasta23 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's in Georgia, and the con is in Atlanta, quite a bit away from me...


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

TehMasta23 said:


> I'd like to hit FWA this year, but there are several problems:
> 1) No transportation to and from. With no license, and no one willing to drive me, getting to Atlanta will become a real journey, considering I live in Columbus.


Allow me to introduce you to public transport. Have you met?



TehMasta23 said:


> 3) I don't know anyone who'd want to go with me. I've always heard cons are better with friends, but none of my friends would want to go with me. (They aren't furries, and would probably turn me down.)


Have you actually asked them?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 9, 2012)

First of all...How old are you? Also cons are better with friends but make sure not to force them to go. There's nothing worse than someone in the group who clearly doesn't want to be there or do anything except go back home.

You can always make friends at the con though. But don't be overbearingly clingy or desperate.


----------



## TehMasta23 (Jul 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Have you actually asked them?





Dokid said:


> First of all...How old are you? Also cons are better with friends but make sure not to force them to go. There's nothing worse than someone in the group who clearly doesn't want to be there or do anything except go back home.
> 
> You can always make friends at the con though. But don't be overbearingly clingy or desperate.




@Redfox: I have met public transport, it hasn't been too nice to me. Secondly, i don't want to ask them because they'll probably think that I'm weird...
EDIT: There is also no public transport that will take me from Columbus to Atlanta. Kind of a long drive.

@Dokid: A follow up: Why does age matter? (I'm actually interested to hear that.) I wouldn't ever force my friends to go, if they say no, then that's fine with me.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok dude, I'm sorry to tell u this but fwa  already happened in March :v . I know I went, it was awesome.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jul 10, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Ok dude, I'm sorry to tell u this but fwa  already happened in March :v . I know I went, it was awesome.



I'm sure he means the next upcoming FWA.

Honestly, if you can't afford to go, you can't afford to go. Save up your money and go when you can afford to, don't spend every penny you have on one furry convention.


----------



## TehMasta23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> I'm sure he means the next upcoming FWA.
> 
> Honestly, if you can't afford to go, you can't afford to go. Save up your money and go when you can afford to, don't spend every penny you have on one furry convention.



Sadly, that'll be somewhere around 2 years before I can go, as money is a little tight, and [redacted] legal issues, I don't have a way of getting income.


----------



## Teal (Jul 10, 2012)

Why that particular con? Is there any closer to you/easier to get to?


----------



## TehMasta23 (Jul 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Why that particular con? Is there any closer to you/easier to get to?



Sadly, there are none that I know of. I'm sorta out of the loop when it comes to cons and finding them. I usually find out about cons through friends, and even then, sometimes they're not the most reliable source of info... If you have anything for me, that'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Teal (Jul 10, 2012)

We have a list here on FAF but I don't think it's been updated in a long time.
The best thing to do is google furry conventions in your city/state.
Also sometimes furries meet at anime cons which there is a huge list here. http://animecons.com/events/


----------

